# catering or dinner party?



## mavryk76 (Dec 2, 2008)

Where is the line?

OK, that might seem like a silly question but consider these scenarios:

1) I invite friends for dinner no payments are exchanged. 
2) I bring a dish to pass at a bbq. 
3) I provide a full meal, free of charge for 20 of my friends.
4) I provide food for a contest which will feed strangers that purchase a ticket (The ticket proceeds go to charity and contestants get to cast a vote)
5) My wife hosts a scrapbooking crop in which 30 people from the local area pay her a sum to scrap at a hotel conference room together. Part of the promised package includes dinner, which I cook at home and drive to the location. The package fees are not seperated for crop fees vs food, or imply that there is a food charge at all, only that dinner is included.

So where does the line get drawn and by whom? I'm certain the first and last are opposite ends of a spectrum but I'd be curious where in this list I would be required to have a license.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

#5 is correct!


----------



## mavryk76 (Dec 2, 2008)

Is that the only one? And if so, what's the differentiating factor? Payment?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

offsite, payment


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Hi Mushroom Girl!
Anytime payment is recieved, or done for gain, it is deemed commercial by most health departments as you know.

It should also be pointed out that if you invite people to your home, they eat and come down with a case of food poisening they can sue YOU and collect under YOUR homeowners policy.
Everyone wants to cook from their house, but they must understand they can't, and should check with all agencies re. what the laws are pertaining to the juristiction they are in. They should not spend any $ on equipment or supplies till they find out the laws. It should be understood that since they are undertaking the responsability of feeding the public, they are also responsable and liabel for the well being of the public.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

How many times does a guest in your home get food poisoning? 

I was married to an atty for 15 years.....anyone can sue, but it's a PIA....seriously, who wants to spend $ and time in court? I think it's an exception more than a rule.

Personal Chefs & private chefs cook in their client's homes....offsetting a need for commercial kitchen.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Not saying a guest would sue, just saying they could. Only trying to point out legalities.:look:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

always good to know, but for many it stops them in their tracks and they don't look for alternatives.


----------

